# Australia’s 457 visa programme crucial for competitiveness



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The 457 visa programme in Australia, mostly used for temporary workers from overseas, is working well and has a critical role in keeping the country competitive, according to new research. The Migration Council Australia analysed a survey of 3,800 visa holders and 1,600 businesses and found that 457 workers have a high level of job [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia's 457 visa programme crucial for competitiveness...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

